# Rear Speaker Wire(s) Location - Help



## hel10z (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Helio and I am from Australia. I have a Holden Cruze which is a Chevy Cruze.

I am trying to install an AMP and a SUB using the stock head unit.

I have so far ran the AMP power cable from the battery to the boot under the floor and also the FUSE for the amp (addon a fuse).

I now want to wire the AMP using the REAR speaker wires which I know the colours based on other forum topics, BUT do I need to wire them from the FRONT wire panel of the car or are the wires already in the BOOT area? 

I think they are BUT I must be blind as I can not find them in the boot so can someone help me or tell me the location as I want to do a nice clean install.

I have searched this forum and the internet for videos/pictures and so far no luck so any help would be great.

Thank you so much

Helio

Ill post pics once done to show you how I did it once I have all the answers.


----------



## Issac (Jan 29, 2021)

I hooking up a access intergent to the left rear speaker


----------



## Issac (Jan 29, 2021)

Issac said:


> I hooking up a access intergent to the left rear speaker


----------

